# Saturday Night 8/29/09



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went last night 8/29/09 with a buddy of mine and gigged a few. The last time he and I went together we gigged 14 also. The water was real dirty and we had to look hard to see these fish. Had several that ran on us and probablly would not have seen them if they had stayed put.(disclaimer) I set the wrong date on my camera.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

gota love the 1 oddball mullet


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Another fine "mess" of fish you got yourself into! Nice job! How long were you guys out?

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished from 9 pm till 2:30 am.... The mullett was a comacozie who jumped in the boat on his own free will.


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

I was in Escambia Bay and the water was dirty. No fish.


----------



## TheBeerMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Not too bad. Maybe one dayI can learn from the Pro.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see the wind didn't mess yall up 

Nice mess :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Fine mess!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul!! :clap:clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

We got 3 Flounder and 4 Mullet that night. 



Missed 2 Flounder on the Fly.



Didn't see the numbers of small Flounder that night that we saw last week.



Current was ripping out. Water was dirty from the rain.



At midnight the wind was howling out of the West @ aprox 15MPH.



Nothing great in this pix, but fish came home to eat.





Just realized the date was off in my camera. This is from Saturday night the 29th.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang x-shark....two of those are door mats


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice fish and reports...those mullet scare the $hit out of me sometimes when they do that. the kids freak out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Dang x-shark....two of those are door mats




Naw..... 16-17in. They were a little thick through.


----------

